# New Pictures - July 18, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Jul18/

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Busy lady............What happened to Junebugs feet. No legs or feet or just no feet? Like it really matters...........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Never saw a Crested Duck before! Sure is different! Quite a cutie!

Are all the birds in the pictures doing OK???

BTW, how is the GOOSE???


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Nice group of babies! The unknowns look small compared to the sparrows - maybe Hutton's vireo?


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It is indeed a precious baby pigeon. Very cute. I'm glad it's fallen into caring hands.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Lovebirds said:


> Busy lady............What happened to Junebugs feet. No legs or feet or just no feet? Like it really matters...........


She's just missing her feet but has most of the legs left and well formed callouses on her stumps. Her parents chewed her feet off when she was only a few days old. She's been missing her feet almost since the beginning, so she has no idea that she is handicapped in any way. I got her from a man who had purchased her parents as breeders. He did a very good job with Junie in her early days but didn't feel he was up to having a handicapped parrot for the long term. She is very, very smart and a lovely, gentle girl.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> BTW, how is the GOOSE???


If you are asking about Gracie with the one very bad foot, she is doing OK. There hasn't been much improvement in that foot, and I don't know what Dr. Lee's thoughts are for the long term. Amputation of the foot had been considered in the beginning, but the last time I talked to him about her I don't think he was real keen on that. She'll be going in for a check up in the next few days, so we shall see.

Yes, all the birds in that group of pictures are doing OK.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TerriB said:


> Nice group of babies! The unknowns look small compared to the sparrows - maybe Hutton's vireo?


Don't know what the two little unknowns are .. fortunately, they are eager eaters and seem to be doing well on an insectivore type diet. I will be relieved to transfer them and the little finches to the permitted rehabber though.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow...


As usual, quite a full House..!


Those little Finches and Sparrows...I can just HEAR them...!

Lol...


Does Junebug fly well? Aside from tender landings maybe?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## christina11 (Jan 20, 2006)

Aww what cute pics and good they got a good place to stay.

That unknown baby bird looks like an American Goldfinch.

I have hepled one of them that fell out of the nest and it looked like that they start to get more yellow as they grow I dunno it looks like an AG.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

you have lots of adorable house guests, again.  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think Terri is on the right track with her ID of Vireos .. we have Bell's Vireos in my area, and the little ones are starting to look a lot like the pictures of adults that I have come across.

Yes, Junie can fly quite well, is very, very smart, and quite the talker.

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

This set of pictures is a happy group. I've never seen a crested duckling before either, it looks like someone pasted a little cotton ball on their heads....very cute. Junebug is a real sweetheart for sure and I love the picture of her "peeking"....just so innocent, like a child Congratulations as well on Castor and Fanfan's latest babies!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Congratulations as well on Castor and Fanfan's latest babies!


Thanks, Brad. I think the other Grandma is still on vacation in Alaska, but she'll flip when she finds out we have grandfids again. As per usual, Castor and FanFan are favoring one chick so I'm having to supplement with hand feeding of the smaller one, and I also remove the larger one for a few hours a day so the little one gets the needed feeding and attention. Hopefully both of these babies will make it. I think they are going to grow up to look totally different than FanTastic, who is the other grandfid from Castor and FanFan.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Brad, 


The only Duck rescue or Duck of any kind I myself have had, was a youngster female White Crested Duck, very much like those in Terry's pictures.

I will forever cherish the great many happy and fun memories of what it was like raising a young Duck in here, and taking her for walks and filling the old wide galvi Laundry Tub which is my Kitchen Sink, for her to take her nightly swim time and her goof around splashing and diveing time.

Then set up the 1940s small 'Oster' Hair Drier for her to stand in front of and preen and dry off...she did not have her Feather Oils established yet, so in fact if in Water long enough, she would about sink...and so it took her a while also to dry off.

One could never ask for a more gentle, intelligent, charming and sensitive Creature...as well as her being a quite beautiful Creature also. white with the sligtest hints of yellow and tan in her Feater's tips.


She was found by some people at night, in a parking lot, in a park, where the 'pond' had a walled in 'shore' and the water level was about three feet lower than the to of the 'wall' shore...so if she had ever gotten in TO that pond, she would have died of drowning. 

Too, she had not come from there at all, and there were no White Crested Ducks there.

So anyway, some people had found her limping and looking miserable, and brought her to me.

Took a few days for her sprained leg/thigh to get well. And too, someone may have kicked gher or urt her somehow, and people bring Routwilers and so on to tat park too, and she is lucky she did not get killed by any of many ways.

She was so very amazing form the start, wishing to limpingly follow me everywere, which was not possible here of course, so I explained to her how she has to stay put on the bed on her own daily fresh Sheet, and after a few days of gentle corrections for her not doing so, she agreed or acquiesed TO do so...and I know that was hard for her to do.

But soon she accepted that if I disappera, I "WILL" be 'back' so she gave up neing anxious about it and saved her energy for a honking and murmering wiggley welcome when I did get home again.

Previously, if I went out of sight for more then ten seconds, she would start an accellerating honking and anxious Duck Language thing of needing to know where I was. Then bolting after me to find out where I was, honking the whole way till se DID see me.

So, we got all that worked out, so she was not anxious anymore...and for all those months, she had the Bed, with her Duck Sheet on it, and at night I slept there with a fresh sheet getting put on, and she would settle down next to my head or hand or ribs, and sleep too.

When about to fall alseep, she would make the most etherial and soft flute-like musical sounds, and do that for quite a while sometimes before she would elect to drift off to sleep. 

Then, usually not long after dawn, I would be getting gently Nuzzled, or Billed as may be, with her saying, "It is daytime! You should be UP! No one is supposed to sleep when it is Day Time!"

...and THAT took some time to get worked out...but it got worked out too finally...thank goodness!


Lol...

Anyway, I was fortunate enough to find a fine home for her, where she could be with other Ducks and have a nice Pond and Trees and grass and I imagine find a nice Mate and make Babys and so on.

I am so proud her, of how very well she did here, managing so un-natural a Life for her kind to have to oblige...and learning easily so many things to do so, and managing it all so well.

She loved to eat, too...!

And since I like being a food host, this worked out fine of course...!

She ate a lot better food than I did, and more often, too..!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Phil, 

It sounds like you really cherish the memories you had of this little duck. It also sounds like she adapted well to the life you gave her, albeit not a "ducks" most natural place to be, but she did well

Is this the duck you had mentioned a long time ago that you would take to the park and one time some kids wanted to hurt her?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Phil, you did a great job of accommodating both the duck's wants and needs and your own.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Phil,

Love your story about the duck....sounds like it was a very special bond between the two of you.

Linda


----------

